# Problèmes App Musique tvOS



## Kanasucre31 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir tout le monde,


Je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon Apple TV 4K. Une partie de l'application musique se retrouve en anglais, notamment dans les menus "Ecouter, Explorer ect... Mais le problème le plus important c'est que j'ai le rond de recherche qui tourne à l'infini lorsque je choisis un album de ma bibliothèque qui n'existe pas sur Apple Music. J'ai le problème que sur mon Apple TV. Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mes autres appareils.
Je précise qu'avec la mise à jour tvOS 14.3 qui vient de sortir le problème est toujours présent.

Avez-vous le même souci?


Théo


----------



## PPE (15 Décembre 2020)

Kanasucre31 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon Apple TV 4K. Une partie de l'application musique se retrouve en anglais, notamment dans les menus "Ecouter, Explorer ect... Mais le problème le plus important c'est que j'ai le rond de recherche qui tourne à l'infini lorsque je choisis un album de ma bibliothèque qui n'existe pas sur Apple Music. J'ai le problème que sur mon Apple TV. Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mes autres appareils.
> ...


Bonjour,

De mon coté, je n'ai pas de souci avec la bibliothèque mais effectivement, les menus de l'application Musique sont en anglais sur l'AppleTV. Je ne sais pas depuis. Si quelqu'un à une idée pour repasser en français...

Merci.


----------



## Kanasucre31 (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,


Ah cela veut dire que ce n'est pas propre à mon Apple TV. J'ai lu des discussions en anglais sur le forum d'Apple qui fait part de ces problèmes de bibliothèque.
J'ai essayé de tout réinitialiser mon Apple TV et le problème est toujours là. J'ai essayé d'autres langues, mais l'app Musique reste toujours en anglais...


Théo


----------



## Pepsimonkey (17 Décembre 2020)

Kanasucre31 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon Apple TV 4K. Une partie de l'application musique se retrouve en anglais, notamment dans les menus "Ecouter, Explorer ect... Mais le problème le plus important c'est que j'ai le rond de recherche qui tourne à l'infini lorsque je choisis un album de ma bibliothèque qui n'existe pas sur Apple Music. J'ai le problème que sur mon Apple TV. Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mes autres appareils.
> ...


Bonjour j’ai le meme souci depuis quelques jours, avez vous trouver une solution? 
Merci


----------



## Kanasucre31 (17 Décembre 2020)

Pepsimonkey a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai le meme souci depuis quelques jours, avez vous trouver une solution?
> Merci


Non je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution malgré différentes manipulations. Ce qui est étonnant c'est que le problème était présent sur la version de tvOS 14.2 et il est toujours présent dans la 14.3. Ça semble être un problème de serveur Apple.


----------



## nuocmam00 (18 Décembre 2020)

Kanasucre31 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon Apple TV 4K. Une partie de l'application musique se retrouve en anglais, notamment dans les menus "Ecouter, Explorer ect... Mais le problème le plus important c'est que j'ai le rond de recherche qui tourne à l'infini lorsque je choisis un album de ma bibliothèque qui n'existe pas sur Apple Music. J'ai le problème que sur mon Apple TV. Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mes autres appareils.
> ...


Oui j ai le meme soucis, je contacte l'assistance Apple mais ils ont l'air de galérer.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## nuocmam00 (18 Décembre 2020)

nuocmam00 a dit:


> Oui j ai le meme soucis, je contacte l'assistance Apple mais ils ont l'air de galérer.
> Je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanasucre31 (18 Décembre 2020)

Ok, merci pour ton retour. J'ai encore vu des fils de discussion sur le forum d'Apple qui évoque ce problème. Comme tu dis, on a plus qu'a attendre un correctif...


----------



## Kanasucre31 (13 Janvier 2021)

Le problème est résolu de mon coté depuis la sortie ce soir de la beta 2 de tvOS 14.4 malgré que je sois en version 14.3 publique. Le problème était bien au niveau des serveurs d'Apple. On peut à nouveau lire les morceaux "iTunes Match" et l'application "Musique" est à nouveau en français.


----------



## nuocmam00 (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, merci pour ton retour. Je vais faire la mise à jour alors.
J'avais oublié de vous prévenir que j'avais eu une réponse.
Après avoir été redirigé de services en services sur le sav Apple et ce, étalé sur une bonne semaine, j'ai eu la confirmation officielle que le problème ne serait pas résolu avant une update.


----------



## Kanasucre31 (13 Janvier 2021)

nuocmam00 a dit:


> Bonsoir, merci pour ton retour. Je vais faire la mise à jour alors.
> J'avais oublié de vous prévenir que j'avais eu une réponse.
> Après avoir été redirigé de services en services sur le sav Apple et ce, étalé sur une bonne semaine, j'ai eu la confirmation officielle que le problème ne serait pas résolu avant une update.


Tu n'as pas besoin de mettre à jour, je suis resté en version 14.3 publique, je n'ai pas mis à jour vers la version beta et le problème est corrigé car c'était un bug du coté des serveurs Apple . Il faut juste tuer l'app "Musique" et la relancer. Bonne soirée


----------

